# Cleaning boat deck



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Need some advice on cleaning my boat deck. After yesterday's fishing it is time to do a major cleaning. It is spotted with everything from black squid juice to just plain imbedded dirt. I remember seeing something on PFF about this subject, but have forgotten what all was recommended. Any help appreciated.............ShurKetch


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

One thing that will always make the job easier in the future is to never let bait (especially squid)or blood dry on the deck. Keep a deck brush and bucket on deck and keep it swabbed while fishing. This not only makes clean up at the dock easier, but it makes for a safer, less slippery deck.

Rule number 2 is never leave a dirty boat overnight. On work boats the deckhand always has to clean the entire boat at the end of everyday, on private boats the crew usually takes turns.

As for your question, I would use some bleach and commit, but I'm sure there are chemicals that would be less damaging to the gel coat.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (5/17/2009)* I would use some bleach and commit,



Ha I think he means COMET. But ya, clean the decks as soon as you put a fish in the box. Makes it much easier at the end of the day. I like to put a bit of bleach in the bottom of the bucket, followed by boat wash, then water. On hard spots, some comet or soft scrub directly on the stain helps. Also, use a brush with stiffer bristles for non-skid, and a brush with softer bristles for gel coat, etc.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

:doh


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I use liquid chlorine verses bleach. Twice as strong and it gets the boat white, white. Can buy it at Pinch a Penny or WalMart. I put the plugs in the drians, pour liquid chlorine in the boat about 1/2" deep and let it sit for a couple of hours. When rinsing the boat out watch for the bleach as it will kill anything it touches if undiluted. I usually hook the boat up, pull it out on to the road and then pull the plugs. Tough stains can also be buffed out with rubbing compound.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (5/17/2009)*:doh



lol, "commit" is what you do NOT do with women!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I have always used bleach mixed with dawn dish soap some deck brushes and some elbow greese and its kept mine squeeky clean.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

The best all around product that I have used is very good and cheap. Walmart sells a muti-purpose cleaner(with bleach) in a spray bottle(white with green labeling) for about a $1. It works grat on non-skid decks. Good luck.


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with all the above. Start with the least abrasive and get more agressive from there. This will prevent any possible damage to the boat, trailer, you, the plants, etc. A few weeks ago when the oak trees were sheding I ended up using a product from West Marine called Hull Cleaner. The one in the whilte bottle, not the new green enviroment friendly stuff. I believe it was a light mixture of Oxilic acid(sp). Worked great.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Starbrite non-skid deck cleaner with tefolon(sp). Works better than bleach and also is non-skid.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Another vote for Comet. It was recommended to me by the guy I bought my boat from, it works great.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

soft scrub it got out all the dirt and stuff out of my boats non-skid


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Appreciate all of the suggestions...........will try more than one!


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

Remember... don't mix bleach with amonia or bleach with acids. Nasty gasses given off. Rough on the lungs.


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

One more vote for soft scrub. My boat was left under a tree for a week and the soft scrub worked wonders. Had to let it sit for a while in a couple spots but definately worked!


----------



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

go to pensacola pools.there are locations everywhere and get some liquid chlorine,it comes in a 2.5 gallon container.the first time you buy some you have to pay for the container usually around $7 after that everytime you need a refill it is like $3 or $4.that is a hell of a lot cheaper than clorox.mix some in your soap bucket and scrub the hole boat with it.just remember a little goes a long way and dont have your favorite fishing shirt on either.cuts the salt and keeps the decks nice and white


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Worthless .02 here. After ya get the deck clean Ed,apply some Woody Wax to it. Makes clean up after a day of blood letting easy.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bonita dan (5/18/2009)*Worthless .02 here. After ya get the deck clean Ed,apply some Woody Wax to it. Makes clean up after a day of blood letting easy.


is that a joke on me?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bonita dan (5/18/2009)*Worthless .02 here. After ya get the deck clean Ed,apply some Woody Wax to it. Makes clean up after a day of blood letting easy.
> ...




No,that would be Blue Goo! Woody Wax is a product that personally i swear by for the deck,brightwork and aluminum outriggers. Good stuff!


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

i use bleach mixed with water i scrub it hard for about 20 minutes then hit with dawn and put a wash down that pretty much takes care of our deck :usaflag


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

Dollar Store or home depot greased lighting quick and easy get about everything known to man 3 dollars a bottle


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *bonita dan (5/18/2009)*Worthless .02 here. After ya get the deck clean Ed,apply some Woody Wax to it. Makes clean up after a day of blood letting easy.


+1 - and let the Woody WAXset for a period of time...check out the directions...I allowed an overnight soak in period and wiped the next afternoon and blood washes off with ease during and after the slaughter...

Jimmy

Oh, and

Hoo, you crackin me up....andBonita Man, don't stop with the replies..:letsdrink


----------

